# A Very BIG Damn You Auto-Correct!!



## MA-Caver (Feb 29, 2012)

"Damn you auto-correct" has posted quite a few funny stuff (but I bet a lot of it is made up) but this time it wasn't funny. 


> Technological convenience and a safety-first mindset came together to  create a strange scene at a Georgia high school on Wednesday, when a  misspelled word led to a full lockdown and police investigation.  West Hall high school was on full alert for approximately two hours  Wednesday morning after an unidentified person tipped police that  someone at the school had a gun.
> 
> An anonymous individual in Oakwood, Georgia, sent a text message  to an incorrect number that read "Gunman be at West Hall today." The  recipient  who did not recognize the sender's number or reply to the  message  immediately contacted local authorities.
> It turns out the original text message was supposed to have read "Gunna  [oft-used abbreviation for 'going to'] be at West Hall today," but the  sender's new cell phone auto-corrected the misspelled word to "gunman."  The sender will not face any criminal charges for the text message, as  it was clearly a mistake.
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technol...ool-lockdown-fear-gunman-midst-232332774.html



Seems that whomever programmed Auto-Correct needs to go back and  re-tool the program and make it where the sender has a choice of what  words they want to be used for correction.


----------



## granfire (Feb 29, 2012)

I am pretty sure you can do that....but you have to LOOK at the screen and see the crap you are texting.

but OMG...that is scary! You send an innocent text, next thing you know SWAT is knocking your door down....


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 1, 2012)

granfire said:


> I am pretty sure you can do that....but you have to LOOK at the screen and see the crap you are texting.



Yes and no.  On my iPod Touch, the 'autocorrect' suggestion is VERY VERY SMALL, and if you can text fairly rapidly, it vanishes the moment you type something new anyway, having already done the replacement (accepting the replacement is the default choice, so if you don't press the 'suggestion' to turn it OFF, it assume you want it).  I've tried to press the fricken button; it is so small, my big ol' thumb just mashes down on the whole thing and it ignores it.  I cannot make my finger slender and pointy, so it ignores me telling it HELL NO THAT IS NOT WHAT I MEANT.


----------



## granfire (Mar 1, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yes and no.  On my iPod Touch, the 'autocorrect' suggestion is VERY VERY SMALL, and if you can text fairly rapidly, it vanishes the moment you type something new anyway, having already done the replacement (accepting the replacement is the default choice, so if you don't press the 'suggestion' to turn it OFF, it assume you want it).  I've tried to press the fricken button; it is so small, my big ol' thumb just mashes down on the whole thing and it ignores it.  I cannot make my finger slender and pointy, so it ignores me telling it HELL NO THAT IS NOT WHAT I MEANT.



That's why I have a dumbphone.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 1, 2012)

granfire said:


> That's why I have a dumbphone.



I'd prefer one, but my phone is employer-supplied, and they don't 'do' old style mobiles.


----------



## granfire (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL, hey, they give you one. I have to buy my own. 

(You might want to get a stylus then...can be had economically in the gameboy aisle)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 1, 2012)

granfire said:


> LOL, hey, they give you one. I have to buy my own.
> 
> (You might want to get a stylus then...can be had economically in the gameboy aisle)



This phone doesn't work with a stylus...and my (personal) iPod Touch doesn't either.

And there won't be any money spent on this kind of monkey-business.  I cannot tell you how much I hate phones and all they stand for.  I refuse to spend one penny on them, and have none in my house.  No land line, nada.  If I need to talk to someone, I have Skype.  I had a land line and realized after a year or so that the only people who called me were people I did not want to talk to, and I was paying for that.  Forget it.  Phone gone.


----------



## granfire (Mar 1, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> This phone doesn't work with a stylus...and my (personal) iPod Touch doesn't either.
> 
> And there won't be any money spent on this kind of monkey-business.  I cannot tell you how much I hate phones and all they stand for.  I refuse to spend one penny on them, and have none in my house.  No land line, nada.  If I need to talk to someone, I have Skype.  I had a land line and realized after a year or so that the only people who called me were people I did not want to talk to, and I was paying for that.  Forget it.  Phone gone.



ROFLMAO!!!
:lfao:

I loff you!


I still got my land line, gonna keep it, because I hate cellphones more. Can;t use skype...my mom does not do much computing....she knows how to but prefers not to.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 1, 2012)

granfire said:


> ROFLMAO!!!
> :lfao:
> 
> I loff you!
> ...



I got an email from a relative.  "What's your phone number?"  "I don't have one."  "But I need to talk to you!"  "I don't need to talk to you."  "But how will I tell you what I need to tell you?"  "Use the email you're using now."  "So you really have no phone?"  "Nope."  "Why not?"  "I don't want to talk to anyone."  "Not even me?"  "Especially not you."  And that was the end of that exchange.  Everyone I want to talk to lives in my house with me.

And I feel the same way about IM.  "Hey, what's your IM?"  "Don't have one."  "Well, can you set one up?  I wanna chat!"  "I don't, so no."

Email is my friend.  Forums are great.  And I can talk for hours in-person.  Other than that, I have nothing to say and nothing I especially want to hear.


----------



## granfire (Mar 1, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I got an email from a relative.  "What's your phone number?"  "I don't have one."  "But I need to talk to you!"  "I don't need to talk to you."  "But how will I tell you what I need to tell you?"  "Use the email you're using now."  "So you really have no phone?"  "Nope."  "Why not?"  "I don't want to talk to anyone."  "Not even me?"  "Especially not you."  And that was the end of that exchange.  Everyone I want to talk to lives in my house with me.
> 
> And I feel the same way about IM.  "Hey, what's your IM?"  "Don't have one."  "Well, can you set one up?  I wanna chat!"  "I don't, so no."
> 
> Email is my friend.  Forums are great.  And I can talk for hours in-person.  Other than that, I have nothing to say and nothing I especially want to hear.



Priceless exchange!


----------



## Flea (Mar 6, 2012)

My boss' name is Sarah.  One day I sent her an email via phone, and it autocorrected to Satan. I just barely caught it in time. I still email on my phone, but never to work any more.


----------

